# The Midwest Cichlid Association



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

The Midwest Cichlid Association just announced that there will be a event/convention in Des Moines, Iowa next May 5-7, 2006 featuring one of the finest line-ups of expert speakers in the cichlid hobby, including Ad Konings, Rusty Wessel, John Farrell Kuhns, Mo "AquaMojo" Devlin, Willie Loh & Jack Taylor, Larry Arnold, & Jeff Wilcott. There will also be a Fish Show & Auction.

Here's the link:

Midwest Cichlid Association EXPO 2006


----------

